
Communication vs. Insight - scg
http://cgst.co/communication-vs-insight
======
jdubray
Christian,

I wrote this post a month ago to discuss that subjet.

[http://www.b-mc2.com/2012/12/06/cooperation-essential-for-
in...](http://www.b-mc2.com/2012/12/06/cooperation-essential-for-innovation/)

I would tend to say that we can express ourselves today in so many ways, but
we can't communicate anymore. In that sense we can't share our insight.

Communication by itself does not allow you to elaborate insight. Communication
enables cooperation which can sometimes lead to insight, but in the end the
words says it all "in-sight".

